# What Model of Clausing is this?



## 7milesup (Sep 10, 2020)

I have a Precision Matthews 1022 lathe but I am always keeping an eye out for something bigger and better.  This is coming up on an auction.  I am sure it will go for 4x what I can pay but my question is, what model is this?
----> Clausing 15"x48" Lathe <----

Logistics would be a little bit of an issue.  About a 5 hour drive each way.  However, I am coming back through that area on my way home from a trip.  I wonder how the wife would react to "Hold on here for a bit honey.  I just have to pull in here and pick this 3000lb lathe up.  I will be right back..."


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 10, 2020)

Very similar to our Mark 2 in here at work . Ours has a more squarish headstock , not as rounded as this one . All the knobs and levers are identical .


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 10, 2020)

Any clue as to value?  Also, I am assuming that the gear box is an enclosed oil bath type?  Probably a dumb question....

Power cross feed on these?


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 10, 2020)

This looks like a REAL lathe.   I think you’d be very happy with this.


----------



## kb58 (Sep 10, 2020)

Well, given what you've presumably been happy with up 'til now, what is it that you want to do that requires this?

... like it matters...


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 10, 2020)

kb58 said:


> Well, given what you've presumably been happy with up 'til now, what is it that you want to do that requires this?
> 
> ... like it matters...



Ok, I admit it... I am a toolaholic.  At this point, nothing that I would do would require this.  Requirements.... We don't need no stinkin' requirements..

Actually, I have had a number of times that I cannot the part I am turning through the headstock of the PM1022.  It is just a "touch" under 1" which is frustrating.  
I ran this past the wife and she was indifferent.  I think that is a sign she might be leaving me... Hopefully she found someone nice.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 10, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Any clue as to value?


Depends on if two bidders want it bad and go wild on their bids. I would guess 3500-5k range. Also depend on the amount of available machines in your area.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 10, 2020)

Nice lathe but they are out there cheaper than 3500-5000 . Ours in here is used for polishing 99% of the time , and the other 1% by me when something needs to be made . Our ways are very worn , and there is no way I would throw $3500 at it .


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 10, 2020)

Looks like a Clausing Colchester:


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 11, 2020)

I would just wonder what the spindle mounting is. It does have a couple of faceplates and chucks but what would it take if you needed something different? Also, wouldn't bid more than $1500 for it. Kinda too big for most hobby guys and too old for working shops.

John


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 11, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> Looks like a Clausing Colchester:
> 
> View attachment 336524



Yes



Already up to $1100. She's a beauty, definitely need to inspect under power though.

John


----------



## middle.road (Sep 11, 2020)

7milesup said:


> *What Model of Clausing is this?*


I'm wagering that it's that model that would look very good in your shop...


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 11, 2020)

That's an L0 spindle mount . If you get it , I have a full set of flex collets and a L0 Jacobs flex collet chuck sitting down the basement !


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 11, 2020)

Up to over $1300 including the tax and buyers premium .


----------



## Aukai (Sep 11, 2020)

For Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks Mike . This is the one we have in at work . It is a Colchester Mark 2 .


----------



## kb58 (Sep 11, 2020)

Include the cost of getting it to your shop in the expense, which can be big if you hire heavy equipment movers.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 11, 2020)

Bids are already up to $1600 and you have 4 days to go. My guess it will probably go for around $2000 to $2500. That is a pretty big unit. Wouldn't mind having it myself if I had a place to put it.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 11, 2020)

Gears run in separate oil bath/splash for top & bottom gears. There is power cross feed also. Bob (I have my 1.5 13 x 36 Colchester)


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 11, 2020)

Talked to the rigger.  Not bad for loading.  The buyers fees and taxes are a killer on these auctions though.  I am sure it will go for WAY more than I can stomach.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 11, 2020)

7milesup said:


> The buyers fees and taxes are a killer on these auctions though.


Yeah you have to keep that in mind when bidding. Add another 22% on average.


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 11, 2020)

Yep... just as I thought.   $2775 at the moment.  Plus $300 to load, 15% buyers fee and 6% tax = $3675.  It will go higher.  These auctions are getting crazy.  The last one I didn't even bid on anything because the bidding went through the roof.  Recently saw a wood shaper go for $300 more than you could buy a new one for, including shipping.


----------



## DuWayne (Oct 12, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> That's an L0 spindle mount . If you get it , I have a full set of flex collets and a L0 Jacobs flex collet chuck sitting down the basement !


Do you have any pictures of the spindle mount, collets and collet chuck?


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 13, 2020)

Do you have any pictures of the spindle mount, collets and collet chuck?

Are you looking for pictures of the L0 Jacobs chuck ? Sorry , this was an older thread but yes I have pictures .


----------



## DuWayne (Oct 13, 2020)

Are you interested in selling it?


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 14, 2020)

DuWayne said:


> Are you interested in selling it?



Yes , I have an L0 Jacobs flex collet chuck and collets from an older  Leblond lathe I sold . I just bought a L00 which fits my Clausing lathe , so the L0 can go .


----------



## DuWayne (Oct 15, 2020)

My mistake, I thought you were selling the L0.  I too have a 15" colchester.  I see some on ebay for sale.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 15, 2020)

My mistake ! I need to sell the L0 and NOT the L00 !  I will edit the post above .


----------



## DuWayne (Oct 15, 2020)

My colchester is a 1966 15 x 48 6535 American made with the carriage wheel on the left.
The attached picture is similar to mine.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 15, 2020)

Yes , that takes a L0 and that's what I have to get rid of .


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 16, 2020)

mmcmdl,

If you can still edit the post, insert something like (L0 = Corrected, not L00) after the L0 in the post that I assume originally said "L00" for the benefit of someone reading the thread for the first time.  If time has expired and you cannot do it, let me know and I will.


----------



## DuWayne (Oct 16, 2020)

Went out last night and looked and it actually takes an L1 with taper.
I glad i looked, I would be buying something that would not fit.
Thanks for your time, hope you enjoy your Clausing its a good machine.


----------

